# First field dog



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh yay!! that is so great, I hope they are enjoying it a lot. Super exciting, George. They are lucky to have such a great breeder in their lives.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I had the pleasure of working with my puppy owners today. ......And I am reliving the ownership and training of my first Golden......Ripple's attitude and work ethic put a smile on all our faces. And I felt the excitement that I first experienced over 35 years ago.
> 
> This was a terrific Sunday afternoon.


This makes my heart happy... what a win-win-win situation for all the people involved and especially for Ripple. You sound like the kind of person any of us would be lucky to get a puppy from. I hope you will consider updating this thread occasionally, Photos???????? - I love it


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That does sound like a great afternoon. It's very fun to see a puppy do what he was bred to do - and learn how to do it well!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)




----------

